# Some cham & dove



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I recently got a lot of new mice from two breeders to restart my stud. And here are a few pictures Ive managed to snap over the past couple weeks:


dove self buck


cham self doe


cham self buck sleeping :lol:


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh I love there ears!!! You have such great mice, much respect.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

those look good.


----------



## CountrySo (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't normally like the lighter colours but they're really nice!
I love the way the buck in the last picture is sleeping


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking good! Hope they've all settled nicely for you


----------

